# Locum Billing



## breanne (Sep 30, 2008)

I could use some guidance on billing for the locums at our hospital. We have MD's, full time CRNA's and locums that fill in if needed.  They are not employed by the hospital so we do not bill their name for the case.  My problem is the concurrency errors when I try to bill for their time.  We bill the Core Anest. Dr. that day for the locums time.  I am not sure what to do when that same Anest Dr. has a solo case at the same time. 

Thanks I appreciate it,

Breanne Biehl-CPC


----------



## ambergary (Oct 3, 2008)

have you tried using a q-6 modifier- that's what modifier we use its not anesthesia its radiology but im not sure that matters.


----------



## jdrueppel (Oct 3, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't the definition of a locum - a contracted/substitute provider that is working in the place of a physically absent provider?  CMS and payers recognize the time intensity it takes to actually fully credential  providers and have set forth locum policies that allow a practice to bill for locum services under the absent provider's billing number.  That being said I don't believe the locum services should be billed under a provider that is working on that date - instead the service should be billed under the provider that is absent (that they are covering for) with the Q6 modifier which will aleviate your concurrency errors.  If no provider is absent then you have not met the locum definition.

Julie Drueppel, CPC


----------



## breanne (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank-you for the reply. It didn't make sense to me billing the Core provider for that day due to concurrency errors. I guess the question was whether or not the documentation would be taken into consideration without the providers name on the charts.  But I have been using the Q-6 modifier.
Thanks again I appreciate it. 

Breanne CPC


----------

